# South America in 20 days



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Vive Las Fiestas del Cusco*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Vive Las Fiestas del Cusco*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Vive Las Fiestas del Cusco*


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

you shots are completely incredible! and they look very natural 

LOVE IT!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thank you. That's because I'm not a fan of heavy photoshopping.


----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

Ur pics are one of, or even the best I have seen on this forum. U should be getting more comments by far . Gud show.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

So rich culture!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing thread!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

TeaTree said:


> Ur pics are one of, or even the best I have seen on this forum. U should be getting more comments by far . Gud show.





Fred_ said:


> So rich culture!





el palmesano said:


> amazing thread!


Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MACHU PICCHU, PERU*
*The Ancient City Before Sundown*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MACHU PICCHU, PERU*
*The Ancient City Before Sundown*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MACHU PICCHU, PERU*
*The Ancient City Before Sundown*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MACHU PICCHU, PERU*
*The Ancient City Before Sundown*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MACHU PICCHU, PERU*
*The Ancient City Before Sundown*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MACHU PICCHU, PERU*
*The Ancient City Before Sundown*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MACHU PICCHU, PERU*
*The Ancient City Before Sundown*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MACHU PICCHU, PERU*
*The Ancient City Before Sundown*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MACHU PICCHU, PERU*
*The Ancient City Before Sundown*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MACHU PICCHU, PERU*
*The Ancient City Before Sundown*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MACHU PICCHU, PERU*
*The Ancient City Before Sundown*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MACHU PICCHU, PERU*
*The Ancient City Before Sundown*


----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

Gud pics. Super.


----------



## niltoneres (Feb 28, 2008)

Bonitas fotos de Cuzco. Muita cor e alegria. Já visitei a cidade mas nunca presenciei este incrível espetáculo.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

TeaTree said:


> Gud pics. Super.


Thanks.



niltoneres said:


> Bonitas fotos de Cuzco. Muita cor e alegria. Já visitei a cidade mas nunca presenciei este incrível espetáculo.


Whatever that means, thanks.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Great pics!! Waiting to see the next


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

niltoneres said:


> Bonitas fotos de Cuzco. Muita cor e alegria. Já visitei a cidade mas nunca presenciei este incrível espetáculo.


 Beautiful pics of Cuzco. Much color and happyness. I had already visited the city but never watched this amazing parade.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

JoseRodolfo said:


> Great pics!! Waiting to see the next


Brazil is coming up soon. 



Tourniquet said:


> Beautiful pics of Cuzco. Much color and happyness. I had already visited the city but never watched this amazing parade.


Thanks a lot for translating. Much appreciated. 

I tried to use Google to translate it. Thinking it was Spanish, this is what came out: 

_Nice pictures of Cuzco. Muita cor and joy. Já visitei a cidade but never this incrível espetáculo presenciei._

Just realized now it's Portuguese.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

shyaman said:


> Thanks a lot for translating. Much appreciated.
> 
> I tried to use Google to translate it. Thinking it was Spanish, this is what came out:
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
I imagined that. Portuguese and spanish are very similar. We understand each other without translations. 

Your photos are awesome.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks.

Yeah, they are indeed similar. I remember that time when I was on the train from Cusco to Machu Picchu Pueblo. I was seated next to a Brazilian, then across the table fronting us are Spanish-speaking partners from Ecuador and Spain. It was a very nice interaction during the journey because everyone was trying their best to understand each other. Well for most part, for me to understand them and for them to understand me. 

Hey, I noticed that we joined SSC just a month apart.


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

You visit Ecuador!!!

http://marcapaisecuador.com.ec/marca/


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Very touristic pictures. I hate those street dances. It should be prohibited to close streets to do that, it interrupts traffic and looks so provincial. But well is Cusco, they live from tourism.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

ojakure said:


> You visit Ecuador!!!
> 
> http://marcapaisecuador.com.ec/marca/


I will, in the next few years. 



sebvill said:


> Very touristic pictures. I hate those street dances. It should be prohibited to close streets to do that, it interrupts traffic and looks so provincial. But well is Cusco, they live from tourism.


I did not notice any traffic gridlocks in Cusco when I was there, even before the days of the street dance parades. So I don't think it greatly affects the mobility of the locals, and it only happens once a year. 

I actually admire that such an event was celebrated to relive the culture of the place. It is one way of instilling in the minds of the populace and relive the local traditions, otherwise it will be forgotten by generations to come.

Yes, it's very touristy but it's the history and culture that makes Cusco a unique place and worthy of a visit even without the shadows of Machu Picchu.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

* MACHU PICCHU PUEBLO (AGUAS CALIENTES), PERU*

The Cusco-Aguas Calientes Vistadome train by Peru Rail


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

* MACHU PICCHU PUEBLO (AGUAS CALIENTES), PERU*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

* MACHU PICCHU PUEBLO (AGUAS CALIENTES), PERU*


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Hahah

Quite nice handcraft.


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

sebvill said:


> Very touristic pictures. I hate those street dances. It should be prohibited to close streets to do that, it interrupts traffic and looks so provincial. But well is Cusco, they live from tourism.


Many years ago,now Cusco has other economic activities for example:mining and exportation of goods.
Actualizate un poco solo Aguas Calientes vive del turismo.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

^^ sin el turismo Cusco se cae. De todas maneras ese pasacalle es horrible pero a los cusqueños y turistas extranjeros les gusta. A mi me da verguenza ajena.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MACHU PICCHU, PERU*
*Climbing Waynapicchu*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Climbing Waynapicchu*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL*
*Cinelandia*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL*
*Theatro Municipal*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL*
*Lapa*


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Theatro Municipal is gorgeous!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A fabulous thread. Peru, in particular, looks phenomenal; those carved, wooden balconies are just beautiful.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Fred_ said:


> Theatro Municipal is gorgeous!


It is indeed.




openlyJane said:


> A fabulous thread. Peru, in particular, looks phenomenal; those carved, wooden balconies are just beautiful.


Thanks. And yes, those wooden balconies are uniquely Peru.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL*
*Copacabana Beach*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL*
*Copacabana Beach*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL*
*The View from Tijuca National Park*


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Keep posting ! What a wonderful trip !


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

samba_man said:


> Keep posting ! What a wonderful trip !


Sure will. Thanks!


*RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL*
*The View from Tijuca National Park*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL*
*Rocinha Favela*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL*
*Rocinha Favela*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL*
*Rocinha Favela*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

The biggest slum in Brazil


Now its a safe place.


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Rio is wonderful.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL*
*Cristo Redentor and the view from Corcovado*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL*
* The view from Corcovado *


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL*
* The view from Corcovado *


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

* APPROACHING FOZ DO IGUAÇU, BRAZIL*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*CATARATAS DO IGUAÇU, BRAZIL*
*Viewed from the Brazil side on a rainy day*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*CATARATAS DO IGUAÇU, BRAZIL*
*Viewed from the Brazil side on a rainy day*


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ OMG so much water. When was it?? last month they almost closed the park because we had a lot of raining and snow, so much water in the rivers near cataratas.

And nice pics from the top of Pão de Açucar. PD: Machu Picchu is Amazing!!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ That was in June this year. I was not very lucky to be there when the water from the river was swelling. They even shut down the area from tourists around Devils Throat, which was supposed to be the best part of the falls.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*CATARATAS DEL IGUAZU, ARGENTINA*
*The Upper Circuit*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*CATARATAS DEL IGUAZU, ARGENTINA*
*The Upper Circuit*


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great tour! I hope to revisit Latin America in the future. S looking forward to the rest.


----------



## Faela (Mar 23, 2008)

Shyaman, did you like South America?


----------



## Cofe33 (Jan 24, 2010)

shyaman said:


> * APPROACHING FOZ DO IGUAÇU, BRAZIL*


Brazil and Paraguay


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Faela said:


> Shyaman, did you like South America?


Love it. So much beautiful places to see and lovely people as well.




Cofe33 said:


> Brazil and Paraguay


That's right. Foz do Iguaçu, Brazil on the right and Ciudad del Este, Paraguay across the river.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*CATARATAS DEL IGUAZU, ARGENTINA*
*The Lower Circuit*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*CATARATAS DEL IGUAZU, ARGENTINA*
*The Lower Circuit*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*CATARATAS DEL IGUAZU, ARGENTINA*
*The Lower Circuit*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*Palacio del Congreso Nacional*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*Plaza de Mayo*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*Avenida de Mayo*


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice images of Buenos Aires  I hope you have had a nice staying.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful pictures from BSAS


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous images from your extensive travels.


----------



## William1605 (Aug 27, 2011)

Great pics! The south americas countries are so beautiful.


----------



## vilniusguide (Oct 6, 2011)

www.miestai.net/forumas


----------



## Biegonice (May 21, 2010)

Pictures here are so good, makes me feel like going to South America immediately! Thanks for a good work!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

William1605 said:


> Great pics! The south americas countries are so beautiful.





Biegonice said:


> Pictures here are so good, makes me feel like going to South America immediately! Thanks for a good work!


Thanks guys.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*Casa Rosada*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*Catedral Metropolitana*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*Catedral Metropolitana*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*El Obelisco & Avenida 9 de Julio*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*Basilica de San Francisco*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*Plaza Lavalle*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*Retiro*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*Galerias Pacifico*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*Random Street Scenes*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks. 


*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*Recoleta & Basilica de Nuestra Señora del Pilar*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*Cementerio de la Recoleta*


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

What a beautiful trip!
And your photos are so wonderful...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Gracias! 



*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*San Telmo*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*San Telmo*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*San Telmo*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Hermosas las fotos de Buenos Aires !!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing pictures


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice pics, waiting for Puerto Madero and Catalinas


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Nando_ros said:


> Hermosas las fotos de Buenos Aires !!!





el palmesano said:


> amazing pictures





Joseph85 said:


> Nice pics, waiting for Puerto Madero and Catalinas


Muchas gracias!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*Puerto Madero*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*Puerto Madero*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*
*Puerto Madero*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

* COLONIA DEL SACRAMENTO, URUGUAY*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

* COLONIA DEL SACRAMENTO, URUGUAY*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

* COLONIA DEL SACRAMENTO, URUGUAY*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

* COLONIA DEL SACRAMENTO, URUGUAY*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

* COLONIA DEL SACRAMENTO, URUGUAY*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

* COLONIA DEL SACRAMENTO, URUGUAY*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ beautiful pictures from my country  

thanks for share!


----------



## FEDE_22 (May 8, 2010)

Great pics, you didnt go to Montevideo??


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> ^^ beautiful pictures from my country
> 
> thanks for share!


My pleasure. 




FEDE_22 said:


> Great pics, you didnt go to Montevideo??


Unfortunately I did not. I was in Colonia for a day trip only from BA... and it was worth it.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*COLONIA DEL SACRAMENTO, URUGUAY*
*Bastion de San Miguel*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*COLONIA DEL SACRAMENTO, URUGUAY*
*Up Close*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*COLONIA DEL SACRAMENTO, URUGUAY*
*Up Close*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*COLONIA DEL SACRAMENTO, URUGUAY*
*Up Close*


----------

